# Top selling manga and series in 2013



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Chronodeus said:
			
		

> In other news, for those of you that don't usually follow the Oricon sales stuff, you know how we get those yearly "top selling manga series in Japan" lists? Well that's far from all that Oricon collects, they're a sales tracking firm and that's basically their free sample. As such every now and then more complete data gets posted by someone with access to the paid data. That happened recently for a few lists by way of the folks that run Newsmangajapon. Those lists being the top 50 series in 2013 (free only goes up to 30):




*Spoiler*: _Top 50 Selling Series by volumes sold in Japan in 2013_ 



01) 18,151,599 One Piece
02) 15,933,801 Shingeki no Kyojin
03) 8,761,081 Kuroko no Basket
04) 7,151,001 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic
05) 5,553,933 Naruto
06) 4,858,699 Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon
07) 4,595,820 Assassination Classroom
08) 4,231,475 Hunter x Hunter
09) 3,790,151 Fairy Tail
10) 3,602,630 Terra Formars
11) 3,428,352 Kimi ni Todoke
12) 2,864,734 Gintama
13) 2,844,248 Toriko
14) 2,805,945 Kingdom
15) 2,752,588 Bleach
16) 2,588,910 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
17) 2,543,140 Uch? Ky?dai
18) 2,487,751 Saint Young Men
19) 2,329,721 Ao no Exorcist
20) 2,311,857 Chihayafuru
21) 2,106,452 Ao Haru Ride
22) 2,056,211 Haiky?!!
23) 2,010,045 Daiya no Ace
24) 1,966,206 D?t?ctive Conan
25) 1,783,098 Sket Dance
26) 1,684,749 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (Edition Bunko)
27) 1,666,348 T?ky? Ghoul
28) 1,562,863 Kuroshitsuji
29) 1,558,973 To Love Darkness
30) 1,542,417 Nisekoi
31) 1,535,656 Natsume Y?jinch?
32) 1,533,677 One Punch-man
33) 1,502,330 Sangatsu no Lion
34) 1,442,412 Beelzebub
35) 1,439,900 Ky? ha Kaisha Yasumimasu
36) 1,423,637 Jojolion
37) 1,413,731 Giant Killing
38) 1,397,649 鬼H?zuki no Reitetsu
39) 1,386,607 Inu x Boku SS
40) 1,379,784 Ore Monogatari
41) 1,346,936 Nanatsu no Taizai
42) 1,344,649 Shokugeki no S?ma
43) 1,256,012 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun
44) 1,248,980 Prison School
45) 1,205,871 Sukitte Ii na yo
46) 1,150,043 Steel Ball Run
47) 1,099,233 Sakamoto Desu ga?
48) 1,055,845 Mix
49) 1,055,244 Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo
50) 1,034,875 Yotsubato! 





*Spoiler*: _Top 20 Manga series by revenue in Japan in 2013_ 



01) 9,258,000,000 Shingeki no Kyojin
02) 7,224,100,000 One Piece
03) 4,137,900,000 Kuroko no Basket
04) 2,692,500,000 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic
05) 2,437,900,000 Naruto
06) 2,370,000,000 Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon
07) 2,359,400,000 Fairy Tail
08) 2,141,900,000 Terra Formars
09) 2,060,800,000 Assassination Classroom. 
10) 1,601,200,000 Uchu Kyodai
11) 1,476,400,000 Kimi ni Todoke
12) 1,445,500,000 Kingdom
13) 1,273,600,000 To Love Darkness
14) 1,249,100,000 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (Bunko Edition)
15) 1,190,900,000 Daiya no A
16) 1,186,000,000 Gintama
17) 1,139,900,000 Bleach
18) 1,130,600,000 Chihayafuru
19) 1,128,200,000 Sakamoto Desu ga?
20) 1,123,500,000 Saint Young Men




So OP sold the most volumes as usual.

However due to the higher price of snk volumes, the series with the highest revenue was SnK.

And for completeness.


*Spoiler*: _Top 30 anime related franchises by revenue in Japan in 2013_ 



01) 12,924,700,000 Shingeki no Kyojin
02) 11,061,300,000 One Piece
03) 5,742,500,000 Kuroko no Basket
04) 5,227,600,000 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
05) 3,968,500,000 Evangelion
06) 3,861,500,000 To Aru Majutsu no Index
07) 3,801,600,000 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic
08) 3,252,000,000 Gintama
09) 3,222,300,000 Monogatari Series
10) 3,097,200,000 Sword Art Online
11) 2,909,800,000 Naruto
12) 2,619,500,000 Uta no Prince-sama
13) 2,516,300,000 Love Live
14) 2,504,700,000 Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon
15) 2,444,400,000 Fairy Tail
16) 2,176,800,000 Space Battleship Yamato
17) 2,141,900,000 Terra Formars
18) 2,060,800,000 Assassination Classroom
19) 1,919,600,000 Madoka Magica
20) 1,919,000,000 Girls & Panzer
21) 1,890,400,000 Maho Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha
22) 1,845,900,000 Idol@master
23) 1,801,000,000 Uchuu Kyoudai
24) 1,764,900,000 To Love Ru
25) 1,749,100,000 Gundam Unicorn
26) 1,574,900,000 Detective Conan
27) 1,510,600,000 Kingdom
28) 1,494,700,000 Kimi ni Toke
29) 1,476,000,000 Hunter x Hunter
30) 1,469,800,000 Free!




OP has been partially defeated by newcomer Shingeki no Kyojin. Discuss.


----------



## Babby (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 8, 2014)

07) 4,595,820 Assassination Classroom

Atleast there is some quality high on the list.
Not to judge anything since I don't know most of them, but yeah.

And Japan is still in One Piece 

Thank you, this made my day.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not surprised about Assassination Classroom. That was a rising star since the first chapter.


----------



## Babby (Apr 8, 2014)

Ass Class gonna take the top soon.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2014)

how the fuck is hxh still in the top 10? i mean, i like it but damn 

stop giving that lazy fucking piece of shit excuse for an author money


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

I need to read kuroko no basket apparently...

Also Magi wrecked Naruto.

It appears the next generation will be Magi and SnK for sure.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Blunt said:


> how the fuck is hxh still in the top 10? i mean, i like it but damn
> 
> stop giving that lazy fucking piece of shit excuse for an author money



The anime probably drove up sales. AGAIN.

And goddamn, SnK raking in that dosh although by all means it started out as an amateurish project at best.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 8, 2014)

Assassination Classroom for the win 

Anime related franchise - does that mean everything which has to do with a franchise, including all gadget, figurines and things like that? Is it really possible that SnK sold more in that department than OP? OP stuff are sold everywhere over there....
Or is it just the edge from the manga sales?

Anyway, looks good. And I really should start reading Magi (and a few other manga). Well, will have two free slots anyway when Naruto and Bleach end 

And rank 24 and down there's not a big difference between sold volumes anymore.

I was also surprised Silver Spoon is so high up. Should read that one, too.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 8, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Assassination Classroom for the win
> 
> Anime related franchise - does that mean everything which has to do with a franchise, including all gadget, figurines and things like that? Is it really possible that SnK sold more in that department than OP? OP stuff are sold everywhere over there....
> Or is it just the edge from the manga sales?



I suspect it's because of the DVDs selling very well


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

Blunt said:


> how the fuck is hxh still in the top 10? i mean, i like it but damn
> 
> stop giving that lazy fucking piece of shit excuse for an author money



Interestingly, while Hunter X Hunter appears on the volumes sold, and on the franchise revenuelist , it didn't make the top 20 manga revenue list. 

I doubt it's an error, which suggests to me that the 1,851,847 older HxH volumes sold in 2013 (31 and 32 sold a total of ), were sold at a discount. Which would probably explain some of the high sales for the series.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Assassination Classroom for the win
> 
> Anime related franchise - does that mean everything which has to do with a franchise, including all gadget, figurines and things like that? Is it really possible that SnK sold more in that department than OP? OP stuff are sold everywhere over there....
> Or is it just the edge from the manga sales?
> ...



There are multiple lists in the first post. The difference between manga revenue and general revenue shows pretty clearly what they made with anime + merchandise, although I think toys and games are excluded here.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The anime probably drove up sales. AGAIN.
> 
> And goddamn, SnK raking in that dosh although by all means it started out as an amateurish project at best.



It's refreshing to see that something can become a huge mainstream hit without following strict shonen jump guidelines

shueisha must be biting their own balls though, they could have had the two biggest franchises in Japan and they let SnK go


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Assassination Classroom for the win
> 
> Anime related franchise - does that mean everything which has to do with a franchise, including all gadget, figurines and things like that? Is it really possible that SnK sold more in that department than OP? OP stuff are sold everywhere over there....
> Or is it just the edge from the manga sales?



According to the source, the franchise list consists of:

-Manga (Main Series, Spin-offs, Guidebooks, Artbooks, Anthology editions)
-DVD/Blu-ray (Animes, TV Dramas, Films)
-Novels 
-Audio CDs (CD Dramas, Soundtracks, Character CDs)

I don't think Oricon even attempts to track toys, figurines and other random merchandise. To my knowledge, there's no good numbers for those available on the internet.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Aldric said:


> It's refreshing to see that something can become a huge mainstream hit without following strict shonen jump guidelines
> 
> shueisha must be biting their own balls though, they could have had the two biggest franchises in Japan and they let SnK go



Honestly? Nobody could have reasonably guessed SnK would be such a hit, given only the pilot and other concepts. 

The author probably still can't believe what's going on, and I fear it might get milked for as long as possible.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2014)

Naruto dropped down another position...wasn't it #3 last time? Eh. Doesn't surprise me, this war arc is a mess...I'm glad to see SnK and Magi earning their deserved success though. I'm impressed HxH manages to remain at its position though, I just wish Togashi would use that as motivation to get back on the series.



> 10) 3,097,200,000 Sword Art Online



No, Japan. Don't reward bad series like this...


----------



## Yak (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad to see Nanatsu no Taizai was already among the top 50 last year. They only recently crushed the 3,000,000 border with their first 7 volumes so I expect the series to rise further in the ranking.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

ChronoDeus said:


> According to the source, the franchise list consists of:
> 
> -Manga (Main Series, Spin-offs, Guidebooks, Artbooks, Anthology editions)
> -DVD/Blu-ray (Animes, TV Dramas, Films)
> ...



That's actually quite the concise list there. 

Although I assume somewhere there would be a merchandise estimate. Since that sort of figure is something which interests the businessmen.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Honestly? Nobody could have reasonably guessed SnK would be such a hit, given only the pilot and other concepts.
> 
> The author probably still can't believe what's going on, and I fear it might get milked for as long as possible.



I don't think it'll get milked for too long, the fact they went ham with those spinoffs and the live action movie tells me they want to get the more money possible while they still can because they know this isn't the kind of story that can last for a thousand chapters and multiple decades

FMA is a good example, it was a huge hit and a massive franchise but Arakawa still ended it when it needed to end


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

For those curious as to how SnK pulled ahead of OP even on manga revenue, Shingeki no Kyojin looks to have a suggested price point of 463 yen for a normal volume, and 648 yen for the Before the Fall spin off. By comparison, One Piece's recent volumes have a price point of 432 yen.

SnK also had a limited edition volume released. Which had a price point of 3065 yen. And sold 275,066 copies that we know of. One Piece (indeed, Weekly Jump series in general) does not do limited editions.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

ChronoDeus said:


> For those curious as to how SnK pulled ahead of OP even on manga revenue, Shingeki no Kyojin looks to have a suggested price point of 463 yen for a normal volume, and 648 yen for the Before the Fall spin off. By comparison, One Piece's recent volumes have a price point of 432 yen.
> 
> SnK also had a limited edition volume released.* Which had a price point of 3065 yen. And sold 275,066 copies that we know of.* One Piece (indeed, Weekly Jump series in general) does not do limited editions.



Wait the limited edition sold that many copies? 

So many rich japanese otakus.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

CA182 said:


> That's actually quite the concise list there.
> 
> Although I assume somewhere there would be a merchandise estimate. Since that sort of figure is something which interests the businessmen.



I assume other firms track those sales. Otherwise the companies themselves probably just track revenue from their merchandise licenses. 



CA182 said:


> Wait the limited edition sold that many copies?
> 
> So many rich japanese otakus.



3065 yen works out to about 30 dollars. 25 or so extra dollars on a once or twice a year purchase isn't that big a deal.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 8, 2014)

ChronoDeus said:


> According to the source, the franchise list consists of:
> 
> -Manga (Main Series, Spin-offs, Guidebooks, Artbooks, Anthology editions)
> -DVD/Blu-ray (Animes, TV Dramas, Films)
> ...





ChronoDeus said:


> For those curious as to how SnK pulled ahead of OP even on manga revenue, Shingeki no Kyojin looks to have a suggested price point of 463 yen for a normal volume, and 648 yen for the Before the Fall spin off. By comparison, One Piece's recent volumes have a price point of 432 yen.
> 
> SnK also had a limited edition volume released. Which had a price point of 3065 yen. And sold 275,066 copies that we know of. One Piece (indeed, Weekly Jump series in general) does not do limited editions.



Okay, then everything makes (more) sense. Including the figurines and all that shit, I reckon that OP is still the best selling franchise (I wanted to introduce a "by far", but since SnK has a headstart, who knows...?).


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

ChronoDeus said:


> For those curious as to how SnK pulled ahead of OP even on manga revenue, Shingeki no Kyojin looks to have a suggested price point of 463 yen for a normal volume, and 648 yen for the Before the Fall spin off. By comparison, One Piece's recent volumes have a price point of 432 yen.
> 
> SnK also had a limited edition volume released. Which had a price point of 3065 yen. And sold 275,066 copies that we know of. One Piece (indeed, Weekly Jump series in general) does not do limited editions.



3 fucking € for a printed manga volume
We pay like 2-3 times that much here, no wonder I went fully illegal digital.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

ChronoDeus said:


> 3065 yen works out to about 30 dollars. 25 or so extra dollars on a once or twice a year purchase isn't that big a deal.



Still alot to me. But I'm poor. 

Also it's clear japan love fairy tail. The revenue figure for it's manga sales surprised me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Magi did great!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> 3 fucking ? for a printed manga volume
> We pay like 2-3 times that much here, no wonder I went fully illegal/s] digital.




Manga volumes around here cost around 10 euros.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Manga volumes around here cost around 10 euros.



I understand the need for translation and typesetting and everything which aren't free (well they can be, but those people are getting paid by the licensing publishers), but goddamn is that one huge margin.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> 3 fucking ? for a printed manga volume
> *We pay like 2-3 times that much here*, no wonder I went fully illegal digital.



If that's the same price increase for everything in germany. Imagine buying the limited edition volume.  

Seriously though, volumes over here in england are about ?7.99/11.99.

The limited stuff is about 20-30.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am surprised that Naruto still that high. I was expecting be out of the top 10 by now


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh hey, I was double checking their tweets for something, and they posted the top selling volumes places 101-200 as well at the same time. Previously we only got 


*Spoiler*: _Top Selling volumes #101-200_ 



101) 419,182 Natsume Y?jinch? #16
102) 415,945 Drifters #03
103) 413,026 Ky? Kaisha Yasumimasu #04
104) 407,924 Gintama #49
105) 405,862 Toriko #25
106) 402,958 Inu x Boku SS #09
107) 401,767 To Love Darkness #06
108) 401,219 ?kiku Furikabutte #21
109) 398,953 Mix #03
110) 396,471 One Punch-man #02
111) 392,447 Ore Monogatari #03
112) 386,188 Vagabond #36
113) 385,225 Reborn! #42 (Fin)
114) 383,590 Uch? Ky?dai #22
115) 380,365 D.Gray-man 24
116) 379,045 Ore Monogatari #04
117) 377,086 Toriko #26
118) 374,195 Chihayafuru #22
119) 373,430 Shokugeki S?ma #01
120) 370,600 Shingeki! Kyojin Ch?gakk? #01
121) 365,812 Reborn! #41
122) 365,224 One Punch-man #03
123) 359,694 Gintama #51
124) 358,011 Sukitte Ii na yo #11
125) 353,580 To Aru Kagaku no Railgun #09
126) 349,645 Shin Tennis no ?jisama #10
127) 348,538 Shingeki no Kyojin #11 (Edition Limit?e)
128) 344,553 Shokugeki S?ma #02
129) 342,588 One Punch-man #04
130) 340,832 Haiky?!! #04
131) 340,347 Shiki no Zenjitsu
132) 340,314 Ahiru no Sora #37
133) 338,177 Tonari no Kaibutsu #11
134) 336,432 Berserk #37
135) 335,245 Inu x Boku SS #10
136) 332,420 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #14
137) 330,018 Moyashimon #12
138) 325,921 Giant Killing #26
139) 325,808 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #13
140) 325,112 Ahiru no Sora #38
141) 323,966 Shokugeki S?ma #03
142) 323,497 Giant Killing #27
143) 322,535 Haiky?!! #05
144) 321,408 To Love Darkness #08
145) 321,208 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #12
146) 320,096 Xxx Holic Rei #01
147) 319,998 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #02
148) 319,834 Skip Beat! #32
149) 317,750 Giant Killing #28
150) 317,699 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #11
151) 316,881 Haiky?!! #06
152) 316,292 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #01
153) 316,182 Kin? Nani Tabeta? #07
154) 314,419 Otoyomegatari #05
155) 312,215 Fairy Tail #35
156) 310,977 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #03
157) 310,969 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #10
158) 310,841 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #04
159) 310,512 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #08
160) 309,524 Ore Monogatari #01
161) 309,078 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #06
162) 309,075 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #05
163) 308,706 Skip Beat! #33
164) 307,008 Nanatsu no Taizai #01
165) 306,876 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #09
166) 305,011 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic #07
167) 304,248 Soul Eater #23
168) 304,079 Toriko #27
169) 303,135 Ky? Kaisha Yasumimasu #01
170) 302,700 Shokugeki S?ma #04
171) 300,727 Shin Tennis no ?jisama #11
172) 299,217 Kingdom #31
173) 298,918 Gantz #36
174) 298,768 Ore Monogatari #02
175) 295,576 Ky? Kaisha Yasumimasu #02
176) 295,400 Kager? Days #01
177) 293,536 Nanatsu no Taizai #02
178) 293,405 Nurarihyon no Mago #25 (Fin)
179) 292,676 Magi - Sinbad no B?ken #01
180) 292,518 Haiky?!! #07
181) 291,951 Tonari no Kaibutsu #12
182) 288,460 Kuroko no Basket #19
183) 288,386 Watashi ga Motenai no ha D? Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! #03
184 285,789 Kingdom #30
185) 282,865 Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon #05
186) 282,563 Worst #31
187) 280,607 Daiya no A #34
188) 280,285 ?oku #09
189) 279,573 Nurarihyon no Mago #24
190) 278,531 Sket Dance #28
191) 277,985 Gantz #37 (Fin)
192) 277,182 Initial D #46
193) 275,802 Kingdom #29
194) 275,289 Giant Killing #29
195) 273,481 One Piece #67
196) 272,308 Daiya no A #35
197) 272,199 Kingdom #32
198) 272,024 Nanatsu no Taizai #03
199) 270,757 Worst #32
200) 269,564 Kuroko no Basket #01 




And looking over the list, Shingeki no Kyojin's limited edition of volume 11 actually sold 348,538 copies. My apologies, double checking, 3065 yen is the price point for the limited editions of volumes 12 and 13. Volume 11's limited edition has a price point of 1234 yen.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 8, 2014)

man 350000 copies for limited editions and that dumb comedy spinoff is insane


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2014)

wasnt there news about the snk franchise getting lower revenue than what was anticipated? i remember reading it in ann but i dont remember which article.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> wasnt there news about the snk franchise getting lower revenue than what was anticipated? i remember reading it in ann but i dont remember which article



If lower revenue still places it in first...

I dunno why anyone complained.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> wasnt there news about the snk franchise getting lower revenue than what was anticipated? i remember reading it in ann but i dont remember which article.



I kinda of doubt that:


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2014)

CA182 said:


> If lower revenue still places it in first...
> 
> I dunno why anyone complained.





ChronoDeus said:


> I kinda of doubt that:



ahh there you go:



> 120.272 billion yen (about US$1.173-billion) in revenue.
> 3.214 billion yen (US$31.346 million) in profit.
> 
> Damn, talk about low margin! I hope there cash flow is good because that's not a lot of money to play with.



sorry i was talking about profit 
but i think kodansha is willing to take the risks so it dont matter in the long run
makes me wonder if kodansha can print that many copies next time the anime airs if their profit just barely broke even

thanks chronodeus ur a bro


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2014)

> The author probably still can't believe what's going on, and I fear it might get milked for as long as possible.





> In September 2013, he stated that he is aiming to end the series in 20 collected volumes.[7] *Originally, Isayama planned to give the series a tragic conclusion similar to that of the film adaptation of Stephen King's The Mist, where every character dies. However, positive response to the manga and anime has caused the author to contemplate changing the ending due to the impact it could give fans.*



Uh-oh.

Although that's not something to take too seriously. It was a casual mention in interviews that he's starting to feel a kind of responsibility for how the story turns out. Might be good, might be bad. No story survives the popularity blitz. It can recover if it goes on long enough, but spikes in popularity and fan response can cause some crazy about-faces.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2014)

Fairy tail why japan why.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 8, 2014)

Fucking what???

3 Euros for a manga volume in Japan? Seriously??? I see in the net like 8-10 Euros one of those...

And SnK anime did feed a lot, if not for that, the manga definitely wouldn't be as it is today.
The same is likely going for Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 8, 2014)

> SnK also had a limited edition volume released. Which had a price point of 3065 yen. And sold *275,066 *copies that we know of.



man the japenese herd instinct..


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Boshi said:


> man the japenese herd instinct..





> 127) 348,538 Shingeki no Kyojin #11 (Edition Limit?e)



It's far larger than first thought.


----------



## stream (Apr 8, 2014)

Fifth franchise by revenue: _*Evangelion*_
?Wow.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Fairy tail why japan why.


T&A                      .


----------



## Stannis (Apr 8, 2014)

CA182 said:


> It's far larger than first thought.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> ahh there you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. 

That's not a problem on SnK's part though. That's Kodansha as a whole having relatively slim profit margins. Which I'm not sure if they're actually as a slim by industry standards as they look to us. Manga publishing as a whole is not to my knowledge a super high profit margin business. 

As for SnK's next print run, ANN had an article today on the  from Shueisha, Kodansha, and Shogakukan. 

SnK was at 2,250,000 copies printed for volume 12, but ANN notes that volume 13 is slated to ship tomorrow with a.



CA182 said:


> It's far larger than first thought.



Keep in mind that I was mistaken about volume 11's limited edition price point. It's 1234 yen. 3065 yen is the price point for volume 12's limited edition. 

Of course the flip side of that is that volume 12's limited edition has known sales of . Making it quite plausible that it will have sold a similar or greater amount by the time it's done. It just would fall under the 2014 fiscal year (and therefore Oricon's measurements) not the 2013 fiscal year.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Oda still got the most money last year.

It makes since SnK gets more revenue. Its not cheap.


----------



## hell no (Apr 8, 2014)

why can't I see History's strongest disciple in the list? There must be something wrong here methinks, 'cause it's probably more interesting than at least 90% of those mangas.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 8, 2014)

it's probably not more interesting than at least 90% of those mangas if that's the case.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I understand the need for translation and typesetting and everything which aren't free (well they can be, but those people are getting paid by the licensing publishers), but goddamn is that one huge margin.



And when you think that some manga series have more than 40 volumes, that's more than 400 euros if you want to read the entire series.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> And when you think that some manga series have more than 40 volumes, that's more than 400 euros if you want to read the entire series.



I spent over 1500€ (as a highschool student with no income, nonetheless) on physical manga copies around a decade ago, which are still collecting dust somewhere in my room. And that's just a bit over 200 volumes. It's an extremely expensive hobby.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

I spent bout 300$ dollars on One Piece alone.

Not even completed yet. Not to mention I collect DB, YYH. Toriko soon.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 8, 2014)

SnK a shit,  knB a shit.


----------



## Mako (Apr 8, 2014)

Good, I see Silver Spoon in the top 10.
I love me some Arakawa goodness.

Now let's get some volumes in North America, please.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn SnK. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

This is so fucking gay

01) 18,151,599 One Piece
02) 15,933,801 Shingeki no Kyojin
03) 8,761,081 Kuroko no Basket
04) 7,151,001 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic
05) 5,553,933 Naruto
06) 4,858,699 Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon
07) 4,595,820 Assassination Classroom
08) 4,231,475 Hunter x Hunter
09) 3,790,151 Fairy Tail
10) 3,602,630 Terra Formars
11) 3,428,352 Kimi ni Todoke
12) 2,864,734 Gintama
13) 2,844,248 Toriko
14) 2,805,945 Kingdom
15) 2,752,588 Bleach
*16) 2,588,910 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure*
17) 2,543,140 Uch? Ky?dai
18) 2,487,751 Saint Young Men
19) 2,329,721 Ao no Exorcist
20) 2,311,857 Chihayafuru
21) 2,106,452 Ao Haru Ride
22) 2,056,211 Haiky?!!
23) 2,010,045 Daiya no Ace
24) 1,966,206 D?t?ctive Conan
25) 1,783,098 Sket Dance
*26) 1,684,749 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (Edition Bunko)*
27) 1,666,348 T?ky? Ghoul
28) 1,562,863 Kuroshitsuji
29) 1,558,973 To Love Darkness
30) 1,542,417 Nisekoi
31) 1,535,656 Natsume Y?jinch?
32) 1,533,677 One Punch-man
33) 1,502,330 Sangatsu no Lion
34) 1,442,412 Beelzebub
35) 1,439,900 Ky? ha Kaisha Yasumimasu
*36) 1,423,637 Jojolion*
37) 1,413,731 Giant Killing
38) 1,397,649 鬼H?zuki no Reitetsu
39) 1,386,607 Inu x Boku SS
40) 1,379,784 Ore Monogatari
41) 1,346,936 Nanatsu no Taizai
42) 1,344,649 Shokugeki no S?ma
43) 1,256,012 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun
44) 1,248,980 Prison School
45) 1,205,871 Sukitte Ii na yo
*46) 1,150,043 Steel Ball Run*
47) 1,099,233 Sakamoto Desu ga?
48) 1,055,845 Mix
49) 1,055,244 Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo
50) 1,034,875 Yotsubato! 

The fuck is jojos split into 4 separate categories? Combined it'd be killing it in sales.

Combined it's 6,847,339 - Above Naruto.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's split One Piece sales into arcs. That makes sense right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> The fuck is jojos split into 4 separate categories? *Combined it'd be killing it in sales.*



Except, you know, it is combined and it is killing in sales. What's the big fucking deal, just do the math and see how many sales the entire series actually had in 2013.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except, you know, it is combined and it is killing in sales. What's the big fucking deal, just do the math and see how many sales the entire series actually had in 2013.



Makes it look like it's doing worse when you see it at #16 below Bleach and Fairy Tale of all things. I'm sure a lot of people look at this list and don't even realize jojos is listed 4 times.

I just don't understand why they're separate when that doesn't happen with any other manga. It's the same series, just different arcs. I don't get it.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2014)

badalight has a point. snk has diff books mushed into one title while jojo are split into 4 different arcs and yet aren't under one umbrella title.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Makes it look like it's doing worse when you see it at #16 below Bleach and Fairy Tale of all things. I'm sure a lot of people look at this list and don't even realize jojos is listed 4 times.
> 
> I just don't understand why they're separate when that doesn't happen with any other manga. It's the same series, just different arcs. I don't get it.





Kirito said:


> badalight has a point. snk has diff books mushed into one title while jojo are split into 4 different arcs and yet aren't under one umbrella title.



Fortunes of how Oricon measures things. 

The short answer is that spin offs and sequels are tracked as separate series, and Steel Ball Run etc are considered spinoffs/sequels by their standards. 

The long answer is that it has to do with how the publishers release the series. For example, To Love-ru -Trouble-, and To Love-ru: Darkness are essentially the same series. However the publisher considers TLR: Darkness a separate spin off/sequel series, with it getting it's own name, and it's own volume numbering. 

Likewise Jojolion is considered a spinoff/sequel of Steel Ball Run which is considered a spinoff/sequel of  Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, with both JJL and SBR getting released under their own titles of Jojolion and Steel Ball Run instead of simply being released as Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, and both series having their own volume numbering. The bunko edition is somewhat similar. You know how some US publishers will release a series with two or three volumes as one volume? That's basically a bunko edition. So the bunko edition of JJBA is basically a re-release of the series in a different format that calls for it's own volume numbering. 

So all four are basically treated as separate series by the publisher, and as such that calls for separate tracking by Oricon. Shueisha and others who might be interested in buying Oricon's data aren't interested in getting higher on the list for the sake of appearances, they're interested in getting accurate data on how each of the four lines is performing. Lumping all of them together for example does not give them a good overall view of how Jojolion is selling, or how well the bunko release of JJBA is selling. So they want Oricon to count them separately for the volumes sold metric, and the series revenue metric. The only time they want them combined is for the franchise revenue metric, which is why Jojo's Bizarre Adventure comes in at number 4 on that list.


Shingeki no Kyojin for it's part, does not have different books combined into one title. If you add up the sales for it's 11 volumes, and the limited edition of volume 11, you'll notice it falls only 109,694 volumes short of the total reported for the series. Which does not match the 370,600 volumes sold by the one spin off volume that got on the list. Meaning the 109,694 volume difference is limited edition sales that just didn't make the lists that are available. 

So it's spin offs are indeed counted separately from the main series. 

If it's the limited editions you're thinking of, while those are tracked separately at the volume level, they're still a part of the main series. For example volume 12 sold bundled with a bunch of extras is still volume 12 of the main series. It makes sense to track regular editions and limited editions separately at the volume level as you want to know how well the limited editions are selling. It does not make sense on the series level to count the limited editions separately, they don't usually happen every volume, and it's the same volume, with a slightly different cover at the most.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

It's still dumb, and steel ball run and jojolion are not "spinoffs". At the very least sbr and jojolion's sales should be combined, since they have more in common than say parts 2 and 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great post ChronoDeus. I understand better how they track the sales.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 9, 2014)

D.Gray-Man is still selling 



Zaru said:


> I spent over 1500€ (as a highschool student with no income, nonetheless) on physical manga copies around a decade ago, which are still collecting dust somewhere in my room. And that's just a bit over 200 volumes. It's an extremely expensive hobby.



Damn. I'm currently buying up OP and planning to do so with a few other manga. But not too many, don't have that much cash.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 9, 2014)

SnK is doing very well. Interesting to watch its growth. One Piece is One Piece. Lolbleach


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2014)

Mfw Bleach is gonna get overtaken by Sakamoto desu ga


----------



## CA182 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey chronodeus... This is a tad off topic. But are there any figures for all the manga from Shōnen Ace magazine?

More specifically Tokyo ESP. 

EDIT

Did I just say I was going off topic in my own thread?


----------



## Tangible (Apr 9, 2014)

Terra Formars! Hopefully the anime perks up the scan community and we can get quicker releases!


----------



## CA182 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh god terra formars.

Imagine where it's gonna be after the anime kicks in. 

It'll be up several places that's for sure.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 9, 2014)

Toukyou Ghoul 27 not bad iirc the series is also having an anime.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Oh god terra formars.
> 
> Imagine where it's gonna be after the anime kicks in.
> 
> It'll be up several places that's for sure.



Maybe we'll finally get some fanart too.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 9, 2014)

OPM at 32. 

Toriko holding strong. 

No wonder Togashi is still on haitus. The guy is still raking in the cash for HxH 

You'll see, once the HxH sales go down he'll start again.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Maybe we'll finally get some fanart too.



There's already fanart though.

It's just mostly crap. 

But yeah, can't wait for terra formars.

Although in summer when tokyo esp's anime comes out... Dear god I'm gonna go nuts.

Zaru, have you read tokyo esp?


----------



## Justice (Apr 9, 2014)

Yak said:


> Glad to see Nanatsu no Taizai was already among the top 50 last year. They only recently crushed the 3,000,000 border with their first 7 volumes so I expect the series to rise further in the ranking.



Fuck Yeah! 

I got to get back to reading NNT.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Zaru, have you read tokyo esp?



About half of the released chapters I think
Still need to catch up with the rest


----------



## Justice (Apr 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> This is so fucking gay
> 
> 01) 18,151,599 One Piece
> 02) 15,933,801 Shingeki no Kyojin
> ...



Da fuck is this shit?


----------



## Justice (Apr 9, 2014)

If only the rest of JoJo would come to America. I would save my money and go on a fucking binge.

But them fucking copyrights man. Hopefully since the game is coming to the west, it sells well and they release more merchandise. Right?


----------



## ZE (Apr 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm impressed HxH manages to remain at its position though, I just wish Togashi would use that as motivation to get back on the series.



Togashi is not coming back as long as he keeps making money without working. That's how he rolls.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

Justice said:


> Da fuck is this shit?



Jojos #6 best selling manga 2013


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Jojos #6 best selling manga 2013



Somehow the revenue isn't up to par though. At least the anime's selling really well


----------



## Justice (Apr 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Jojos #6 best selling manga 2013



I was referring to why Part 7 and Part 8 had their own spots and not collected under JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Makes it look like it's doing worse when you see it at #16 below Bleach and Fairy Tale of all things. I'm sure a lot of people look at this list and don't even realize jojos is listed 4 times.



If anyone doesn't realize that Jojo is listed 4 times in that list, they're not JoJo fans so who gives a shit?

They're not excluding anything, they're just being listed differently cause they're taking each part of the series' sales separately.

I don't see the big deal here, that lists still tells me that JoJo sold fuckloads, outselling the majority of mangas in 2013. Such injustice.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Somehow the revenue isn't up to par though. At least the anime's selling really well



Prob huge discounts on volumes 1-100ish


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2014)

Justice said:


> I was referring to why Part 7 and Part 8 had their own spots and not collected under JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.



I know. It makes no sense.



Deathbringerpt said:


> If anyone doesn't realize that Jojo is listed 4 times in that list, they're not JoJo fans so who gives a shit?
> 
> They're not excluding anything, they're just being listed differently cause they're taking each part of the series' sales separately.
> 
> I don't see the big deal here, that lists still tells me that JoJo sold fuckloads, outselling the majority of mangas in 2013. Such injustice.



I'm just saying I don't understand the reasoning. Parts 1-6 are combined, yet 7 and 8 arn't? I could sort of see an argument if they would have 1-6 combined and then combine 7-8 together, but they didn't even do that.

7 and 8 are super related, much more related than the majority of parts 1-6. 




Badalight said:


> Prob huge discounts on volumes 1-100ish


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2014)

To be honest even tho I am happy for Magi, I am surprised how well is doing.  I am not doubting the quality of the manga but I was always afraid that it will never get popular.  It is not your typical Shonen where battles are the highlight or a huge part of the manga.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 10, 2014)

Togashi didn't release one volume in 2014 and he's still in the top 10. 

Why the hell are they rewarding Togashi for his lazyness?

This is his longest hiatus ever. Damn it all.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 10, 2014)

Badalight said:


> It's still dumb, and steel ball run and jojolion are not "spinoffs". At the very least sbr and jojolion's sales should be combined, since they have more in common than say parts 2 and 3.





Badalight said:


> I know. It makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, that's on the publisher. 

For starters, "spinoff" is an oddity of the nomenclature they use. For example, when To Love-ru Darkness was announced it was called a spinoff, while any sane person reading it would call it a sequel or continuation. Or the latest Lupin the IIIrd movie which gets described as a  of Lupin III: The Woman Called Fujiko Mine. In short, the Japanese apparently just like to use the word spinoff in places an english speaker would use sequel. 

As for the grouping, keep in mind, the purpose of these lists isn't to get a series as high up on the list as possible. The purpose of the lists is to provide data on how one product is doing in comparison to other products. In retrospect, the publishers probably wish that each part was listed separately instead of a bunch of them being lumped under "Jojo's Bizarre adventure". 

As it stands the publishers opted to have parts one through five be volumes 1-63. Then with part six they decided to start the volume number over with each part resulting in Stone Ocean being volumes 1-17. Then with part seven they decided to primarily market the part under the name of the part resulting in Steel Ball Run volumes 1-24, with no mention of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure on the front cover. Then with part eight they continued to market it under it's own name of Jojolion. They mention it being Jojo's Bizarre adventure part 8 on the covers, but it isn't actually a part of the title. 

I'm not actually sure if Stone Ocean is lumped under JJBA, or if it's listed separately and just didn't make the top 50 cutoff. Either cases could be explained by the data. 

In any case, the point is that as of part 7, the publisher decided to start treating the different parts as their own series. As such Oricon tracks them as different series. 

To use some other examples, think of the Dragon Ball and Naruto animes. In each case it's just one manga series they are adapting. In each case after a few years the anime decided to retitle itself and start the episode count from episode 1 again for marketing and maybe some production purposes. As such Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z are treated as separate series, as are Naruto and Naruto: Shippuden. Their sales are tracked separately, they're licensed separately, and they have separate listings pretty much everywhere. Or A Certain Magical Index, and A Certain Magical Index: New Testament. They're the same series, but separately listed and separately tracked, even though the only reason they're treated as separate series was marketing purposes dictating a slight name change, and a volume count restart.

JJBA is like them as of part 6 or 7. The publisher decided that instead of one series with 60+ volumes and counting, they'd rather have several series of 20 volumes give or take. Probably because "Steel Ball Run volume1" or "Jojolion volume 1" is less intimidating to newer readers than "Jojo's Bizarre Adventure volume 81" or "Jojo's Bizarre Adventure volume 105".

It's not about what parts go together, it's about where the publisher decided to change how they were marketing the series. And if the publisher is marketing them as separate but related series, then Oricon will track them as separate but related series,


----------



## Badalight (Apr 10, 2014)

Really informative post; I just don't understand why the publisher classifies jojos like that. I don't think really any fan considers part 7 and 8 separate. I know SBR originally wasn't "jojos" but that was quickly changed. I know it's not to get higher on the list, but I'd prefer it to be higher just so when these things make their rounds on the internet - jojos gets the recognition it deserves.

I just consider it all one series, as most people do. I think counting to love ru darkness as a spinoff is also silly, though that's a manga with basically zero plot so it's not too big of a deal.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Apr 11, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Hey chronodeus... This is a tad off topic. But are there any figures for all the manga from Shōnen Ace magazine?
> 
> More specifically Tokyo ESP.



There's nothing like a break down of "All sales for manga in a specific magazine." As for Tokyo ESP in particular, unfortunately, a cursory check doesn't turn up anything on it. 

Anime News Network doesn't seem to even have a page for it which makes searching for past sales difficult. 

Even if they did, that probably would not help. Volume 8 of it came out on May 25, 2013. It does not show up on the weekly rankings for  meaning it sold fewer than 25,433 copies in that period, or the weekly rankings for  meaning it sold less than 19,033 copies that week. 

Similarly Volume 7 of it came out December 26, 2012. It turns up on neither the  list, nor the  list, meaning it sold less than 25,739 and 18,830 copies those weeks respectively. 

And Volume 6 of it came out June 26, 2012, and does not turn up on the  list meaning it sold less than 34,180 copies that week. 

If it's recent volumes aren't managing to make the weekly lists at release, they definitely aren't selling high enough to make yearly lists. 

That's not as bad as it sounds though. Upon checking what Shonen Ace's circulation numbers are, the most recent a quick search yields is . So it's got a pretty limited readership base to start with, if it sold enough to get into the top 30 weekly rankings it'd mean that more than half the people buying the magazine were also buying the volumes for the series which would be somewhat unusual. 



Badalight said:


> Really informative post; I just don't understand why the publisher classifies jojos like that. I don't think really any fan considers part 7 and 8 separate. I know SBR originally wasn't "jojos" but that was quickly changed. I know it's not to get higher on the list, but I'd prefer it to be higher just so when these things make their rounds on the internet - jojos gets the recognition it deserves.
> 
> I just consider it all one series, as most people do. I think counting to love ru darkness as a spinoff is also silly, though that's a manga with basically zero plot so it's not too big of a deal.



Like I said, it's primarily a matter of marketing. "Ongoing series still ongoing" attracts less attention than "New sequel series for popular franchise starting". Buying volume 1 of a new series is less daunting than buying volume 105 of an old series, as you don't have the first 104 volumes looming in the back of your mind suggesting you need to read them or you won't get the story. Decent summaries for the series get a lot easier to write now that they can concentrate on a blurb for a single part/series instead attempting to summarize all the parts at once. "How'd you like to license this 24 volume series?" is a much easier sale than "How'd you like to license this 80+ volume series and counting?" Probably some other marketing reasons as well. 

And look at it this way. I never managed to get into JJBA, so my knowledge of the series is limited. But my understanding is that each part focuses on a different protagonist, with sometimes radically different powers. Each part stands well on it's own, reading the previous part is not required to understand or enjoy the part. 

It's the sort of thing that you see in hindsight, but what that basically describes is one series, with seven sequel series, not one series with eight parts. The editors or other businessmen in charge likely recognized this, and opted to turn the defacto situation into a dejure so to speak. 

Which from the standpoint of this data is desirable because it lets them easily go "Steel Ball Run sold 1,150,043 volumes" "Jojolion sold 1,423,637 volumes", and gauge how well each part is doing without needing to have someone start doing the math from the relevant volumes themselves. 

Another example would probably be David Eddings Belgariad and Malloreon series. Each series is five books long, The Malloreon series is the sequel of The Belgariad, and I doubt many fans consider them separate. But they're still technically separate series. 

I understand your frustration at JJBA not being higher on the list. There are a number of Fairy Tail volumes that should be higher, except their sales are split with a limited edition. You know that it's doing better than it looks, but the way it's tracked doesn't reflect that. But ultimately these lists are about providing good sales tracking data, not giving a series recognition. In fact it's kinda the opposite, a series getting the recognition and popularity it deserves is what gets it on the list. 

And remember, you can always console yourself with the knowledge that while it's manga sales numbers are split lowering it's place on the volumes sold list, it landed fourth placed on the franchise revenue list, beating out Evangelion. That's pretty damn good bragging rights.


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad to see Shingeki no Kyojin up there 
and lol HXH in the top 10 despite being on hiatus for the last 2 years. Togashit should take a hint and get back to work >_>


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

Selva said:


> Glad to see Shingeki no Kyojin up there
> and lol HXH in the top 10 despite being on hiatus for the last 2 years. Togashit should take a hint and get back to work >_>



When you can make money by literally doing nothing at all it makes sense why he is still on hiatus.


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought he was going to be thankful for his fans for still buying his shit even tho he's still on hiatus, and reward them by writing some chapters. I guess I was too optimistic


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

The only thing that gets Togashi to write again is his money running out

Since his wife will get some nice dosh from the Sailormoon readaptation, don't bet on it


----------



## Nieve (Apr 11, 2014)

lol bleach


----------

